# Anyone going to see Skepta?



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Anyone goin to any of his gigs that are coming up?











and p money will be supporting


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

He is a cool bloke I've met him a few times :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

kempe said:


> He is a cool bloke I've met him a few times :thumb:


oh what! jealous :lol: 
how did you manage that? i think im nearly the only one into his music here


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

anyone else comin to glasgow o2 tonight then? :lol:


----------

